# Sophia had quads.... again. 2/12/13



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

Well last year Sophia had quads - 2 bucklings, 2 doelings. Last year she wouldn't take care of them and I lost 3 of them.
This year she kidded quad doe kids. When I went out this morning I didn't see any kids, but I could see something handing from her rear and when I went in their all 4 kids were burried in the hay and I almost stepped on them. So I ended up bringing them in the house again. Got their temps up (they were just born maybe an hour before I found them so it didn't take long) and all 4 of them have eaten for me. Anyways, here are some photos of the girls.

Brown doeling with brown ears









Brown doeling with white ears









All brown doeling with some white swirls on her head









And black doeling - I may end up keeping this little girl. We'll see.









The 3 brown doelings









And all 4 of them. They are doing pretty good standing, but are still pretty wobbly.


















Enjoy


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Oh my! how sweet !!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

How precious!!!!!! Oh my goodness!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow all four girls! That's amazing. I hope they continue to do good.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

AWESOME!!!! Beautiful babies  Thank goodness you found them when you did! :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You done good, four times over!! What sweet little doelings if I were rich Id pay for that mama's counseling.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Wow the black one is special, no way you let her go!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Beautiful girls!!!! Have fun and congrats!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Dang ! FOUR DOELINGS  WOW 
Congrats to you and momma , well done


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We were given twins last Sept. whose momma abandoned them. Feeding twins was a job. You get the fun of feeding quads Go buy one of those buckets with 10 nipples. You gonna need it.

Concrats.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow! Congrats! Those girls are beautiful, glad you found them when you did.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They're beautiful and lucky


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

4 girls! Lucky


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow they are adorable!!! Sunds like Momma did good. Do you have a pcture of the mother before she kidded. She must have been huge


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

I didn't think I did have a photo of her, but I remembered taking one a week before she kidded from the phone. This one was from around October or November....








She was just slightly bigger than this. Here she is just last week


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

And thank you everyone! Momma and babies are all doing well. I am just going to bottle feed the girls and milk momma. She isn't producing enough milk for all 4 anyways so it'll just be easier to monitor how they're doing with me feeding them. Now to try and get them going on a lamb bar so my mom doesn't have to feed them while I am at work....


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

They are beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats....x 4!!


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Congrads!!


----------



## ThisLittlePygmyFarm (Feb 13, 2013)

They are the cuttest!!


----------



## letisha (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrats! They are adorable, but man oh man are you going to have your hands full! I have one bottle baby in my house and she is driving me crazy, couldn't imagine 4! Good luck!


----------

